# Please help me decide where to put the carseats in our minivan



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't decide what would be the best configuration once this new bub makes his/her way into the world in a few weeks!

I have 2 teens, a 3.5yo & this new one. The captains chairs/middle row have latch, the 3rd row does not. My 3.5yo is currently rearfacing in the passenger side middle row in a Safety 1st comfort air. The new babe will be in Britax roundabout. I am ok with turning him forward facing if I need to put him in the 3rd row, but I love that this seat has a rear facing weight limit of 40--he is only 33lbs. I wasn't planning on turning him, but I am *ok* with it.

It will mostly be just the littles & my 13yo traveling with me. My main concern is trying to get to 3rd row if both babies are in the middle--which is easiest for me, but maybe not the best plan.

Thank you for the help


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

What kind of van do you have? Can the middle row captain seats go beside each other?


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

It is an 03 grand voyager, and the seats don't slide


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

First, I don't think the Roundabout is a good bet for a newborn unless you have remarkably big newborns. Can you borrow an infant seat (or a convertible with lower bottle slots) for the first few months?

Could you put the 3.5 year old in the back rear facing? How often are you all in the van versus just you and the littlest or you and *one* teen? If just one teen they *could* sit in the front. Or have you tried having them get into the back with both car seats installed?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

No sure about your seats, but if you have fold n go seats, my dream minivan setup is to put the seat behind the driver down(away) so you can pile everyone in and shut the door, I live with cold winters. This is also nice when you have lots of wandering little ones.
So infant in middle behind passenger. Toddler passenger side back and teen in back seat.


----------



## MsDolphin (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a mini-van, but I think my seat layout is different than yours. I have a 20m in a car-seat and a 8yo in a booster and a 10yo.

My first choice would be:

Baby in the passenger side of the 2nd row and the 3yo (face forward) in the drivers side of the 2nd row. The older kids should be able to get past the 3yo car seat or even climb through the back door (our kids do it sometimes).

Second choice would be:

Baby in the passenger side of the 2nd row and the 3yo (face forward) on the passenger side in the 3rd row. Older kids each sit next to a younger one.


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, I guess if I turned ds ff, there would be room to get around him That might work!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

What Britax Roundabout is it? The brand new ones, or one of the originals? If it's one of the originals, you cannot use it for a newborn.

Also, what make and model of van? You do not want to put a forward facing chid in the third row unless he's tether anchored, and most vans do not have a tether anchor in the passenger side third row.

It would be my preference to leave the three year old rear facing presuming he still fits. So...what van and which roundabout?


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

Scratch the roundabout, it will be an infant seat --I thought it was the newer model, but it is not. Off to shop--any suggestions?? My van is an 03 grand voyager. I can't move the middle seats together, and no tether anchor in the third row.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *minmoto2*
> 
> Scratch the roundabout, it will be an infant seat --I thought it was the newer model, but it is not. Off to shop--any suggestions?? My van is an 03 grand voyager. I can't move the middle seats together, and no tether anchor in the third row.


If you have an infant seat, you can push the baby's chair forward for the teens to climb in the back, then slide it back before you click in the bucket. By the time baby outgrows bucket and needs a rear facing convertible, the 3 year old would like be four and I'd have no problem switching him forward facing in his captain's chair.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah if you are using an infant bucket then I would put the 3 year old RF on drivers side in second row, baby base with bucket on passenger side 2nd row and 13 year old in the back. Then I would have the 3 year old climb in and get into his seat, 13 year old climb in on passenger side and help 3 year old in his seat if he needs it  then click bucket into the base. By the time the baby outgrows the bucket you could turn the 3 year old around forward facing and the 13 year old should be able to get by his seat. I can climb past my forward facing Radian or Nautilus to get to the third row now at 9 mons pregnant.


----------

